# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Is being still enough to astral travel

## BlueKat

Ive been trying to astral project for a long time. I can lie still for a long time and it hasnt happened yet. Do I have to be physically relaxed to get out of my body or is being still enough? Thanks.

----------


## Voldmer

Physical relaxation is very important; I wouldn't say that projecting from a somewhat tense state could not be done, but I've never heard about anyone who did. My projections happen while asleep and at my most relaxed.

----------


## BlueKat

Thanks Voldmer.  Ill keep trying.

----------

